# Herbs that increase libido that day



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Is there anything that works the same day a man takes it that is safe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Look up a product called T-man. It comes in a red and black box. It cost about $30 for 10 capsules. 

It works within a hour or so but you may stay "ready" for over 24 hours or so. Initially... I got major headaches from it. It seems like it can build up in the body, so if I take it for several days in a row and stop, the effects will stay for a few days. The problem I have is if I take it and the W isn't in the mood, Im not a happy camper!

As far as safe? anything that works as fast as T-Man I wonder about. It contains herbs like Ginseng (panax) Tribulus, Epimedium and several other thing I cantthink of right now.

My sex drive is already way more than my wife, so I don't use it as much as I would like to. Plus it is expensive.

Even something like Viagra may not work for everybody.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

your guy should start taking Zinc on a regular basis. Make sure to take it with food because it makes you barf if you don't.

It boosts testosterone. Zinc boosted mine and my sex drive returned with a vengeance and I'm FEMALE. It really works it just takes a while.


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

your guy should start taking Zinc on a regular basis. Make sure to take it with food because it makes you barf if you don't.

It boosts testosterone. Zinc boosted mine and my sex drive returned with a vengeance and I'm FEMALE. It really works it just takes a while.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Zinc....and I hear Avacados are good for the male libido.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He won't eat fruits or vegetables. Zinc is a good idea but he takes a daily so maybe he already has enough?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickyInmano (Aug 24, 2012)

your guy should start taking Zinc on a regular basis


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

These have woirked for me, but they don't really work the same day:

Zinc
L-Arginine
DHEA

All readily available at the local drug store over-the-counter.

They are supposed to work for women, too.

In my 30's when I was body-building, I used a product called Tribulus (Tribestan), which was supposed to increase testosterone, and increase drive as well as buliding muscle. Not exactly sure how well it worked, but my son was conceived while I was taking it!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone try Horny Goat Weed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Too risky! There is no quality control or oversee of herbal supplements. There could be anything in there. I would be wary of taking something called T-man or Horny Goat Week. It sounds like snake oil or magic potions. Work with a real doctor or nurse practitioner (important to find one who specializes in hormones) to oversee your treatment and use real quality-controlled T supplements. Do your reading and make sure anything you do is backed up by controlled studies (evidence-based medicine).

It is dangerous to take more than the recommended levels of zinc.

Exercise and more sleep is important and will help if he is lacking in those areas currently, but I am suspecting your your H will need more than that to increase his T levels to normal.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes and we all know what a grand job the FDA does of keeping unsafe substances out of the hands of the public. Just because something sounds like snake oil to you doesn't mean it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

It is true that the FDA has very little manpower (given their huge responsibility) and can do only a tiny fraction of inspections themselves. Lots of problems and contaminated products slip through the cracks. There are politics involved, corruption, and drug companies who fake study results, etc.. Nevertheless, the U.S. still has one of the better systems relative to other countries. The FDA standards (e.g. good manufacturing practices) require drug manufacturing companies to set up quality control systems, test regularly, and report results at intervals to the FDA. Herbal supplements have no such quality control or reporting requirements. Often independent groups such as Center for Science in the Public Interest, Consumer Reports, Consumer Watch, and consumerlab.com do tests on herbal supplements and find out they contain totally different substances than are described on the label!

Also it is true that a particular supplement isn't necessarily snake oil just because of its name, but a product name like that still makes me suspicious of the ethics of the company selling it because of the implied claim it makes via its name. Why even risk it? Why not instead find a doc (I suggest a real M.D. not a chiropractor or D.O. or naturopath) or a certified nurse practitioner who specialize in male hormones? Sure, you can argue that no doctor knows everything and yes even M.D.s and certificate nurse practitioners can make mistakes, but I'm suggesting it is still the safest route.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Taking testosterone increases the risk of prostate cancer. How is that safer? 
Horny Goat Weed is not a brand name but a folk name of a plant. Jeez if that was the brand name I'd be scared. 
He is going to see someone to get a complete picture of what his situation is but I am scared of cancer. And him getting moobs. 
In the end it's up to him, we will see what he thinks after we talk to our sex therapist and he sees someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

okay yes there is tell you man to get to the gym and work is ass off. Working out, running, and exercise greatly increase testosterone. Which in turn make you wanna screw. If you spouse has a lot of belly fat on him his testosterone hits it and it turns into estrogen. Which kills our libio. There is not safe way to chemically screw around with your brain.
Yes taking testosterone booster is about as healthy as smoking it also changes your personality, runs the risk of causing muscle damage, also causes you to retain water like a camel. There is a reason why this stuff is banned from pro sports and it isn't just because it is unfair to people that don't take it. It's because it can cause kidney and liver damage. 
Also they don't have to be hardcore steroids to cause all of these horrible side effects.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

HGW is also used to help women with symptoms of menopause and infertility. It's not one of those things like Primal Pack that you buy at GNC or a body building store. 
It's supposed to help balance hormones. It doesn't have those sports enhancer things in it. 
I can't think if what they are called now, dammit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Taking testosterone increases the risk of prostate cancer. How is that safer?
> Horny Goat Weed is not a brand name but a folk name of a plant. Jeez if that was the brand name I'd be scared.
> He is going to see someone to get a complete picture of what his situation is but I am scared of cancer. And him getting moobs.
> In the end it's up to him, we will see what he thinks after we talk to our sex therapist and he sees someone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oops I thought the Horny Goat Week was the brand name, lol.

The Morgentaler book has a good chapter on prostate cancer and T. Basically it seems the only time T seems to be risky for prostate is if you already both have cancer and have low T. It is a good idea to get a prostate biopsy before starting T shots if your H does have low free T. If moobs start to appear, your H would need to take estrogen blocker pills in addition to T. Some men convert T to estrogen easily, some don't. He should get his estradiol checked each time his T gets checked to prevent this sort of issue.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

badbane said:


> Yes taking testosterone booster is about as healthy as smoking it also changes your personality, runs the risk of causing muscle damage, also causes you to retain water like a camel. There is a reason why this stuff is banned from pro sports and it isn't just because it is unfair to people that don't take it. It's because it can cause kidney and liver damage.
> Also they don't have to be hardcore steroids to cause all of these horrible side effects.


I am talking about raising T to the average level that is normal for a healthy male, in order to treat someone whose blood test indicates he is deficient in free T. A T deficiency is bad for your brain and bones and generally should be treated unless there is a contraindication. You are talking about what happens when people who aren't deficient in T like athletes take huge amounts of T many times higher than a man would normally have.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

Kari said:


> I am talking about raising T to the average level that is normal for a healthy male, in order to treat someone whose blood test indicates he is deficient in free T. A T deficiency is bad for your brain and bones and generally should be treated unless there is a contraindication. You are talking about what happens when people who aren't deficient in T like athletes take huge amounts of T many times higher than a man would normally have.


I meant to say a T deficiency should be treated if there are obvious adverse symptoms eg fatigue or low libido. If a guy with low T seems to have a lots of energy and libido, then his individual body obviously has adapted or does fine on that level of T so no need to treat in that case.

Diwali's guy has low libido and it is causing a big problem in his marriage.

Sure he should try exercise, but should go see an expert for a thorough set of blood tests also.


----------

